# My future wife



## shadowlife (Oct 4, 2008)

Kaori Muraji
She will be mine someday.

MINE, i say!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 4, 2008)

Not if I beat you to it...


----------



## abyss258 (Oct 5, 2008)

Pfft, women can't do that! 

Shit she's good


----------



## klutvott (Oct 5, 2008)

abyss258 said:


> Pfft, women can't do that!
> 
> Shit she's good



You're right. IT'S A MAN!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 5, 2008)

so she can hammer on and pull off fast, woot!!

but seriously, i wish she was playing a better song, didnt care for the music


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 5, 2008)

I loved that. Couldn't figure if it was Spanish or Latin American, but very very cool 

Cute, too, in that waif-y way


----------



## voiceguitar (Oct 5, 2008)

so ur all saying she is hiding junk?  possibly, she shreds that guitar like chuck norris


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 7, 2008)

The piece she played had no rhythm/groove at all, and yes, if I man played that I'd say exactly the same thing.

Asian chicks creep me the fuck out too


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 8, 2008)

She's good! I think Kaki King is a bit cuter, though.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 8, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Asian chicks creep me the fuck out too



Discriminate much?


----------



## Ze Kink (Oct 8, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> She's good! I think Kaki King is a bit cuter, though.



Yeah, Kaki ftw. Too bad she only likes girls 

That vid was awesome too.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 8, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Discriminate much?



gotta be honost, even its not P.C.


----------



## stubhead (Oct 12, 2008)

This lady's a little more my age and style, but she's gotta lose them bugs - creeps _me_ out....



You gotta love the hair!


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 13, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> I loved that. Couldn't figure if it was Spanish or Latin American, but very very cool
> 
> Cute, too, in that waif-y way


 
More of a spanish feel but a lot of more latin chords choices.

So i'd say it was both.

On the topic of Kaki King i'm not the biggest fan. Some of her stuff is pretty sweet but I don't think she's near as talented as Mike Sterling (the guitarist not the R&B guy). Some of his stuff is absolutely killer. He makes a living entirely as a street performer. His flutterplucker album is awesome.


----------



## axechain (Dec 2, 2008)

stubhead said:


> This lady's a little more my age and style, but she's gotta lose them bugs - creeps _me_ out....
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love the hair!




a couple of things were great in the video like Carvin amps and a mutated Steinberger like guitar. 
but the cool thing is that surely every bedroom hero guitarist watch this video 100 times a day and have a poster of her on the wall))


----------

